# Has anyone egg shared at complete fertility?



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

As above as would like to know how long it took to get matched? Would
Love to know peoples experiences.
Tia


----------



## Lilone3 (Apr 17, 2019)

I can see this is a slightly old topic and therefore you likely have already been matched now! However, if you haven’t and you do still want an answer all these days later we were with complete and I shared my eggs. We were matched very quickly (I had specific dates I wanted to work to so they matched me based on this) however they said that it never normally takes more than 2 weeks and that they matched someone in a day once! I heard within a week (obviously I had had tests etc prior to this and councilling).


----------

